# 3 Wheel Lingo??



## phantom1972 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am looking for information on Adult 3 Wheelers/Trikes.

I am not sure if I have the lingo correct but I am trying to search these forums and not coming up with anything for Adult Trikes. I want to rebuild/customize the one I have and need some parts. Please help me figure out what you folks call these types of bikes. 

Thanks


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 24, 2010)

Post a pic!


----------

